# OMG it's me! In many versions LOL :D **verrry pic heavy**



## Moxy (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm sorry babes that I dont have me as a read head. I didnt have a camera at that point but I wish i did. Anyways, enjoy, this is me through the last 3 years in chronological order:

Mi biggest mistake ever was to cut my long lovely hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (before anyone asks: my natural hair is curly, if i wear them straight i have to straighten them for almost an hour)







On the left:






























Then a huge step into the unknown by dying the hair black:























































And the latest:







Thanks for any comments that you leave


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wow! You look stunning with every haircut but wow your 
long hair in the first two pics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But my favourite is your latest haircut! So gorgeous and sassy!


----------



## Moxy (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you Jeanette


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_









_

 
Oh and these are my two favourite pics! The first one is so stunning and the second one is just perfect! Hmm nom nom MAC!


----------



## Willa (Jan 28, 2009)

What a difference it makes from blonde to brunette!!!

I actually never realized how pretty you are


----------



## Moxy (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I actually never realized how pretty you are 



_

 











 Thank you!!!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jan 28, 2009)

You are just too adorable!  Your look great with both dark and blonde hair!  GAWJUS DAHLING!


----------



## Moxy (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_You are just too adorable!  Your look great with both dark and blonde hair!  GAWJUS DAHLING! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Thank you so much Audrey!!!


----------



## macadaisy (Jan 28, 2009)

I love it curly!!!


----------



## rbella (Jan 28, 2009)

Jesus, you are gorgeous no matter what your hair looks like.  I wish I could be that versatile!


----------



## Moxy (Jan 28, 2009)

Danelle thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For what it's worth, I think you're drop dead gorgeuos, I do.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jan 28, 2009)

Wowzers!! I love every look! You do look great both blonde & darker!


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_On the left:








_

 
Wow, Moxy you are so changeable. You look great with evey Haircolor and Haircut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Redhair looks so beautiful. But my favorite Picture of you is the second one with the shortcut


----------



## nunu (Jan 28, 2009)

Sexaaaaaaaaaaaaay!
You are beautiful


----------



## deadSAVVY (Jan 28, 2009)

you are gorgeous in every single pic!! I love your long curly hair!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 28, 2009)

I agree with Yagmur! You look great in all of them. I really like your hair dark.
Most of all your fun & warm personality shows through all of them no matter what hair or makeup - I love that about your dear


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 28, 2009)

Goodness, I absolutely love each and every incarnation of Moxy. Gorgeous hun!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_ 




_

 
I loooooooooooooove this look on you! Its my fave!


----------



## jdechant (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow wow hot stuff!! Moxy you are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jan 28, 2009)

Moxy is beautiful!


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 28, 2009)

Gorgeous in every way!!! You can pull off every cut & color.  Agreeing with Yagmur, elegant & vdub, I love that picture of you with your hand on your chin... sexy sexy mama


----------



## panther27 (Jan 28, 2009)

omg you are sooo pretty!i love your black and silver top,i have one just like it almost!oh and i love your hair


----------



## bis (Jan 28, 2009)

I love the black hair on you and the red lips.
Do you know how gorgeous you are?


----------



## Moxy (Jan 28, 2009)

Girls, after reading all of your comments I just got tears in my eyes. I wish I could quote you all but I dont want to make diferences between you because I love you all.
You have no idea how much this means to me. Seriously, I am touched. This was a fantastic ego boost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for my special special girls, you all know who you are. I love you!!

Wish you all lots of happiness and MAC and milkshakes


----------



## panther27 (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Girls, after reading all of your comments I just got tears in my eyes. I wish I could quote you all but I dont want to make diferences between you because I love you all.
You have no idea how much this means to me. Seriously, I am touched. This was a fantastic ego boost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for my special special girls, you all know who you are. I love you!!

Wish you all lots of happiness and MAC and milkshakes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yayyy,woot!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Girls, after reading all of your comments I just got tears in my eyes. I wish I could quote you all but I dont want to make diferences between you because I love you all.
You have no idea how much this means to me. Seriously, I am touched. This was a fantastic ego boost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for my special special girls, you all know who you are. I love you!!

Wish you all lots of happiness and MAC and milkshakes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you too hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Does a chocolate milk count as a kinda-milkshake?


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 28, 2009)

Every single one of those haircuts looks amazing on you.. lucky girl!!  GAWGEOUS!


----------



## Human_Behaviour (Jan 28, 2009)

I love your curles!! You were really pretty in long curled hair like the first picture shows but my fav of them all is picture nr 16 where you wear a grey sweater. I wish my hair had those curles with that volume!


----------



## MissAlly (Jan 28, 2009)

Hottdamn at you with dark hair!


----------



## Moxy (Jan 28, 2009)

Giiiiirlssss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously, I love you so much!


----------



## aleksis210 (Jan 30, 2009)

So my fav.... is def. long hair with bangs....


----------



## Moxy (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 30, 2009)

You are Gorgeous in all looks...I love #2 with the long hair and I really love the blonde hair with the shades! My dear you would look great no matter what color or what length your hair was


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 31, 2009)

You are gorgeous darling, specially wiht as a brunette and wiht the fringe


----------



## Moxy (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_You are Gorgeous in all looks...I love #2 with the long hair and I really love the blonde hair with the shades! My dear you would look great no matter what color or what length your hair was_

 
Tish thank you so much!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_You are gorgeous darling, specially wiht as a brunette and wiht the fringe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww Heidi thanks


----------



## ilafa (Feb 2, 2009)

I think I have a girl crush


----------



## Moxy (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilafa* 

 
_I think I have a girl crush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








 Hvala lubica


----------

